# McIntosh MCC301M on eBay (mine)



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Decided that I'm better off with the MCC302 on for my Focal Utopia 33WX2 subwoofer even though I really wanted matching amps (MCC301M & MCC406M). Also, I think I have too much money tied up in stuff that just isn't gonna get used. So, I've listed it on eBay. I will welcome reasonable offers. Thanks!

McIntosh MCC301M 300/600watt (4ohm/2ohm) Mono Car Audio Amplifier TOP O THE LINE | eBay


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Bump, still available.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

JKashat said:


> Bump, still available.


Auction has ended, but this is still available.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

JKashat said:


> Auction has ended, but this is still available.


Auction has ended but the amp is still available.


----------



## chargedtaco (Feb 27, 2008)

What's the lowest you will go? If it's low enough I might just buy it as wall art. lol
You can PM me.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Sold, to Grendel. Thanks!


----------

